# young starling needs home in massachusetts



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

if anyone in massachusetts would like a pet starling i have a young one who's just starting to get his/her big bird feathers.
i had 3 babies come in this summer with the worst case of lice i have ever seen on pin feather nestings.
his siblings were fine and able to be released but this little guys feathers all broke off, they are starting to come in now, but i think he has a slight neurological issue, he sort of clumsy and doesn't really perch.
loves his eggs, mealworms, and daily baths.
please do some research on pet starlings before you consider him and let me know, some are capable of speech and imitating whistle's, he will need some socialization, i haven't because i kept hoping to release him, but it doesn't look like that's possible now


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

you can't ship her can you? i love starlings


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i wish i could, we would have to jump thru hoops to get permission, and they may say no then i would have to euthanize, i don't wanna take that chance with him, road trip??lol


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

well, I'm up in Maine, and have had starlings in the past. I don't mind "special needs" birds. I don't mind catching bugs, or handling crickets and mealworms, so, I don't mind being a possible home to your baby. Starlings are so much fun. Thing with a starling, they are so very smart and inquisitive. Nosy little buggers have to stick their bills between toes and spread wide, thinking "Well, mama might have a cricket or 2 hidden in here"
Daryl


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

cool daryl, pm me if your up for another naughty little starling


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

I wish i could road trip up there! i wolud love a little starling! but I can't drive and I'm in Texas. anyway good luck! let me know if you can ship them.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

road trips are fun, and i have a travel cage, but the missing link is our van. it broke down in february and we have ridden the bus ever since.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

*pics*

pics of him and his cage, kinda dark in there t'nite, will try for better one t'mrrw


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

sent you a pm 
pigeonmama


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

just pm'ed you back.
Daryl


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

i live in worcester mass can you ship it to me


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

i will love to have it i live in worcester mass can you shipped it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mich23 said:


> i will love to have it i live in worcester mass can you shipped it


I give up......


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I give up......




LOL!!!!!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

lol, sooorry!!!i just got on, if you want to talk about her call me, i won't ship her though
978-375-9555
jodi


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

keeping her, love her too much now


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I give up......


Never give up...........just take a deep breath and exhale slowly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> keeping her, love her too much now


I have heard starlings have a way of doing that. LOL.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

well i didn't let myself get close to her for a long time because i wasn't sure if she would get over her neuro symptoms and would be released, then when i was certain she wasn't and couldn't find her a home i brought down to be with the family and i just think she is a riot.
i let her out to hang out with me for couch time every night and she is always on me poking everything, she is still afraid of hands but twice she has cuddled down into my neck when i was laying down cozy on the couch in the last couple of weeks and utterly melted me, i was frozen i didn't want to even blink or breath and screw it up.
i think with more time she will become less and less fearful of the dreaded hands and enjoy some scritches without me having to hold her down.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I am so glad she finally found a "forever" home, and with someone who knows her little ways. I really wanted to take her for you, but will not be able to add more birds to my population, due to health issues. What birds I have will stay here, and Gary cares for them. BB is still here, and Dad cleans cage for me, and Gary plays with the Beep (I do too, but I'm not supposed to)
Daryl


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

altgirl35 said:


> ...twice she has cuddled down into my neck when i was laying down cozy on the couch in the last couple of weeks and utterly melted me...


Congratulations on your new pet! Isn't that a wonderful feeling when they relax like that?


----------

